# @AmazonAppStore FREE App of the Day 6/10/2011



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Get it here: My Paper Plane 2 (3D)


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

How is it?


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> How is it?


I like it! Its kinda fun!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

XPLiCiT2u said:


> I like it! Its kinda fun!


Got boring pretty fast though :-/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Brian said:


> Got boring pretty fast though :-/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's not Angry Birds...lol....but can't complain...it's free!


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Full review HERE.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the linkz


----------

